# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  ساخت وی پی ان در سرور مجازی

## ali.diny

سلام دوستان من تو سرور مجازیم می تونم ساکس بسازم با نر افزار CCproksi کسی برنامه ای یا راهی برای ساخت وی پی ان نداره منظورم ساکس و اچ تی تی پی اس نیست وی پی ان L2TTP وPPTP هست.

----------


## Mask

فکر نکنم همزمان بشه همچین کاری کرد.

----------


## ali.diny

من از دوستم پرسیدم گفت برنامه ای با اسم IPsec هست.
نمی دونم همزمان میشه هردوتاشونو استفاده کرد یا نه راستی بچه ها من سرورم رمش 256 هست وقتی ساکس میسازم سرع دانلود نسبتا خوبه ولی سرعت مرور اصلا تکون نمی خوره من کار کردن با ccproxy رو کامل بلد نیستم گفتم شاید از تنظیماتم باشه یا شاید از پایین بودن سرورم باشه اگه از سرور من هست لطفا بهم بگید که ه چیز رو تو سرور ارتقاع بدم مثلا RAM رو ارتقاع بدم سرعت بالا میره؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali.diny

جواب بدید لطفا

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام.
مسلما برای سرورها رم 256 کافی نیست  :متعجب:  ، بستگی به تعداد کاربران تون داره که چه تعداد همزمان به سرور وصل بشن . 
بحث IPSec یه مقوله ی جدا است که تو لایه Network مدل OSI فعالیت میکند پس یکم انعطاف پذیری اون پایین میاد ولی امنیت خوبی داره !!!!!

----------


## ali.diny

سلام مجدد من رمم رو 1گیگ کردم الان می خوام  وی چی اخ pptp بزنم لطفا آموزش تصویری و نرم افزار ساخت این نوع وی چی اخ رو بزارید.

----------


## I Am XFTM

بله میشه برو Nttacpluse رو نسب کن روی سرورت کن میتونی هم زمان هم ساکس بدی و هم چیزی پیز ان بدی!
اگه مشکلی داشتی بهم اطلاع بده اوکیتون کنم!

تشکر یادت نره

----------


## I Am XFTM

> سلام مجدد من رمم رو 1گیگ کردم الان می خوام  وی چی اخ pptp بزنم لطفا آموزش تصویری و نرم افزار ساخت این نوع وی چی اخ رو بزارید.


 بله میشه برو Nttacpluse رو نسب کن روی سرورت کن میتونی هم زمان هم ساکس بدی و هم چیزی پیز ان بدی!
اگه مشکلی داشتی بهم اطلاع بده اوکیتون کنم!

تشکر یادت نره

----------


## ali.diny

سرعت pptp خیلی کمه من بلد نیستم l2tp بزنم لطفا آموزش کانفیق کردن اونو هم به صورت تصویری بزارید ممنون.

----------


## oilioali

سلام به همه دوستان 
امیدوارم این تاپیک هنوز باز باشه
منم وی خوام  چی وی ان درست کنم 
با برنامه Nttacpluse اما هر کاری میکنم درست نمیشه 
تو رو خدا یکی بیاد به من کمک کنه .کسی که بلده بیاد رو سیستم من درست کنه تا منم ببینم 
.خواهش میکنم کمکککککم کنید .
ممنون :گریه:

----------


## oilioali

سلام 
بیاین جواب ما رو هم بدین ممنون میشم 
خیلی به کمک نیاز دارم 
ممنون

----------

